# Riving knife for older Delta 10" Contractors saw



## Dee1 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a Delta contractors saw have used it for years bought it new in 1987
I upgraded the belt and pulleys Rip fence to a Incra and it has been a good saw.
However building the smaller item that I build I have had a couple kickbacks. 
I recently tried a couple new push blocks, and am thinking a reeving knife may help 
do you guys have any recommended ones to try.
Thanks for any thoughts I am getting gun-shy
Dee1


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You won't be able to buy a true riving knife, but there is one aftermarket option, search "bolt on riving knife". The other thing you could do is just use a splitter, either a shop built one or an aftermarket model. One that is very good is the Shark Guard (comes with an overblade basket).


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The only aftermarket riving knife available that I know of is the BORK. It's a retrofit for many older style saws, and I think it'll fit the Delta. Check BORKstore.com. There are a number of decent splitters that should fit…Microjig is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe this will help?

http://lumberjocks.com/Dutchy/blog/36302


----------

